# 2006 X-Trail LED headlights and DRL issues



## mani (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi
I have a Canadian 2006 X-Trail SE. 
I recently swapped out the halogen headlight bulbs with a set of LEDs I purchased from amazon.ca.
I can't post links just yet, but the here is the ASIN B0777NX927

They headlight work fine (hi and lo beam) but I'm having a couple of issues:
1. The DRLs don't work with them or randomly after a little while, 1 side will work. 
2. When I turn the headlight switch 1 click (for parking lights), there is a fast clicking/chattering sound from the dash but goes away when I click it again for the headlights.

The seller had me try a CANBUS, which didn't help. ASIN B07281KZKH

The seller also asked me to try load resistors 50W and sort of helped. ASIN B07L58SZST
When I connected one resistor, the opposite headlight DRL worked. If I switched the resistor to the opposite side, the same thing happens (but opposite headlight). When I put both resistors on each light, the DRLs don't work at all again. 

The only other suggestion from the seller was to bypass or disconnect the DRLs which I would prefer not to do.

Any help to solve this would be amazing. Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There is also the distinct possibility that your daytime light unit has gone bad, and needs replacing or bypassing. Typically when it goes bad only one side works, but of course, it could also be due to problems the system has when using LED bulbs. On Canadian X trails the daytime running lights use the high beam, and I note from this article that this can create install problems
https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Convert-High-Beam-DRL-to-LED-Lights/.

On a side note, headlight bulbs degrade with age, and simply replacing them will provide better light. You can buy brighter bulbs than what came with the X originally ( but remember they may not be legal for road use). Personally given the problems that can come with led bulbs and their relatively high cost, I don't see much point, but to each his own. Good luck getting them working properly.


----------



## mani (Jul 22, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> There is also the distinct possibility that your daytime light unit has gone bad, and needs replacing or bypassing. Typically when it goes bad only one side works, but of course, it could also be due to problems the system has when using LED bulbs. On Canadian X trails the daytime running lights use the high beam, and I note from this article that this can create install problems
> https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Convert-High-Beam-DRL-to-LED-Lights/.
> 
> On a side note, headlight bulbs degrade with age, and simply replacing them will provide better light. You can buy brighter bulbs than what came with the X originally ( but remember they may not be legal for road use). Personally given the problems that can come with led bulbs and their relatively high cost, I don't see much point, but to each his own. Good luck getting them working properly.


Thanks for your help. 
I've checked online and a few local LED headlight dealers and they all said the same thing as a solution for the X-Trail. Either just turn on your headlights all the time or get a vehicle specific wire harness (???) to allow the headlights too turn on automatically when the car starts. 

I like the LEDs as they are much brighter (with a white light) and I've adjusted them where they don't blind/annoy on coming drivers.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

mani said:


> Hi
> I have a Canadian 2006 X-Trail SE.
> I recently swapped out the halogen headlight bulbs with a set of LEDs I purchased from amazon.ca.
> I can't post links just yet, but the here is the ASIN B0777NX927
> ...


Of course, at least on the T30 X-trails (so the 2005 and 2006 model years), the OEM (halogen) daytime running lights are really the high beams operating at reduced voltage. This voltage reduction and the relays that turn on the DRLs are in the DRL module located to the left of the driver foot well, under the panel that the hood release handle comes through (the Nissan service manual indicates that this module was not included in right hand drive X-Trails in that era). There is no question that this module is a major source of failure, in my case it was intermittent non-operation of the right DRL. What I confirmed, guided by what people posted on various other forums, was that the solder connections on the DRL module circuit board do fail, and it is a very strange problem because the connections (certainly on mine) look like the board has been subjected to severe vibration over a long period of time. I really cannot understand how that could be, and my main problem was with one of the relay connections (there are two relays). Very close examination (with a binocular microscope) revealed, however, that other relay connections were at various stages of near failure. I desoldered all the suspicious solder connections and resoldered them properly.
I assume the problem with replacing the OEM (halogen) headlamps with LEDs means that the DRL module drops the voltage down too low. The solution, if you are ambitious, is to remove the DRL module and re-jig the circuitry such that the module doesn't reduce the voltage. I don't think the service manual has a true circuit diagram for the module but I noticed when I had mine apart that there are two (or more) zener diodes and the individual voltages of those will at least indirectly (if not directly) dictate what voltage is sent to the DRLs. An easier patch would be to just bypass the voltage reduction circuit in the DRL module.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

All to have worse headlights in most conditions? Polish your lens covers and replace the existing bulbs with higher output bulbs (try to remain legal), and voila. 
The second time I replaced my daytime light module, I made a point of taking it from a 2003 Quest, as I think that 2004 or 2005 was when they stopped using lead solder to seek to comply with the ban in 2006. As opposed to the two from X trails ( one in mine and my first replacement), Nissan used a different supplier because the case is a bit thicker and has the Nissan logo imprinted on it. Been fine in my X for a couple of years now. Without lead in the solder, it became more brittle and more likely to experiencing failure due to the microcracking you described.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> All to have worse headlights in most conditions? Polish your lens covers and replace the existing bulbs with higher output bulbs (try to remain legal), and voila.
> The second time I replaced my daytime light module, I made a point of taking it from a 2003 Quest, as I think that 2004 or 2005 was when they stopped using lead solder to seek to comply with the ban in 2006. As opposed to the two from X trails ( one in mine and my first replacement), Nissan used a different supplier because the case is a bit thicker and has the Nissan logo imprinted on it. Been fine in my X for a couple of years now. Without lead in the solder, it became more brittle and more likely to experiencing failure due to the microcracking you described.


I am confused by the comment "All to have worse headlights in most conditions." Was this in reference to substituting LEDs for the halogen bulbs? I've noticed that at least some manufacturers are now doing that from the factory, including Audi, probably Mercedes, etc. The new generation of LEDs are extremely bright and they must be considered more than acceptable replacements for traditional bulbs. The DRL module affects only the daytime running light feature, so the voltage reduction circuitry does not change the intensity of the low or high beams when they are switched on (and the DRL feature is clearly turned off).
I also don't see the ink between using lead-free solder in the DRL module and the greater frequency of solder joint failure in DRL modules because if you search on the problem it started well before 2006 (the date in the US the 'RoHS' restrictions began; Japan apparently still has not adopted formal RoHS) . As I mention in my post I really cannot understand why the solder connections fail in these DRL modules because the condition of the solder connection looks like the cause is extreme vibration (as opposed to flaws when the module was first made, such as cold-solder joints or poorly prepared surfaces with inadequate flux). The location of the module in the X-Trail, or in the Nissans where the module is in the lower dash above the driver's feet, would not subject it to constant and extreme vibration, and I cannot see that the solder failure is the result of excessive heating of specific regions of the module. I haven't seen any admission by Nissan why this problem occurred/occurs and what the underlying cause is. I also don't believe it has been limited to only Nissans. Canada mandated DRLs before the US and I don't know when (or if) DRLs became mandatory in those countries that have been far bigger markets, at least for X-Trails, so the right-hand drive areas of the UK, Australia and maybe South Africa.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think the conversion is worth it in headlights that weren't designed for them but go for it if its what you want.
Here is a pretty good article that goes over the subject








Should You Swap Your Headlight Bulbs For LEDs?


LED headlights throw extremely intense light with very little draw on your car’s electrical system. Now that they’re trickling down to the aftermarket, you can buy a simple plug-in “LED retrofit kit” that straight swaps your halogen bulbs. We installed a set to see if that’s actually a good idea.




jalopnik.com





As for the solder, that was only my theory, and if it comes to down to vibration the quality of the roads can't help. I have been lucky with a picked one from a Quest. The difference in the case indicated to me that it was from a different supplier than the ones from X trails. Who knows maybe it just was not used as much. I don't think they have daytime running light laws in the US.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't disagree with you about converting from halogen to LEDs, I personally don't really see the point, at least for my X-Trail. I was merely giving my opinion as to why substituting LEDs for the OEM halogen lamps might not be compatible with the DRL module design. You may be aware that in the UK the T30s (and maybe later?) were available with xenon headlamps, which are scary bright. Nissan did realize the potential for them blinding (maybe even literally) oncoming drivers and so that light option came with motorized headlamp housings linked to a vehicle level sensor that was connected to the driver's rear parallel link (of the rear suspension). If you look at that link you will see the tab that the level sensor arm would be bolted to and above that tab, slightly away from it, is a threaded plate where the level sensor housing would be bolted. My X-Trail SE has some extra package that includes the sunroof and what is called the "hyper" roof rack, which has fairly strong lights at the front of each side rail. Nissan calls them "driving lights" but there's no way you could use them on any two-lane road (at least with other traffic) and even on a four-lane you probably would be foolish to have them on. They can only be used when high beams are on and they are really only of use either off-highway or in remote, poorly travelled areas.
Apparently GM has (maybe still) installed DRL on its vehicles assembled in the US to simplify compliance in Canada but neither US federal nor state laws actually make them mandatory.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't think T30s had them, but I know they were an option on T31. I can see the hyper rail lights being great offroad or on a lightless country road, but you are right they are not for street use. Does having those delete the fog lights?


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> I didn't think T30s had them, but I know they were an option on T31. I can see the hyper rail lights being great offroad or on a lightless country road, but you are right they are not for street use. Does having those delete the fog lights?


I have the official Nissan service manual for the T30 (the UK version, I am not aware of a true Canadian version and doubt there was one) and that is where I discovered the availability of the optional xenon headlamps in at least the UK (probably Australia as well) and detailed descriptions of their function and repair. I have only had my '06 X-Trail since last June when I bought it (for relatively little money) at a local dealer's wholesale lot where they try to sell trade-ins they do not want to put on their used-car lot (for several reasons), before sending them off to auction. This has turned out to be a bigger project than I anticipated in terms of time and money getting my vehicle road-worthy (and inspectable in Nova Scotia's MVI system). When I tore essentially the whole rear suspension apart (both front parallel link bushings were bad, one really blown out, plus brake backing plates, and eventually wheel bearings) I was puzzled by that tab on the left rear parallel link and finally found the full answer in the service manual.
As far as the "driving lights" at the front of the roof rack it isn't clear to me whether they necessary affect fog lights. My X-Trail does not have the fog lamps in the bumper. In fact I am confused about what options or packages were available on the Canadian T30s because I believe they were all "SE"s, unlike in the UK (and other places) where the service manual, at least, does not even list an "SE" but for the QR25DE (gas) engine the T30 was sold as a GX or an SLX. Of course the more popular engine in the UK (and maybe other places) was the YD22DDT diesel (never available in Canada from what know) and for them, and also the QR20DE engine, LE versions were sold.
There are still a few X-Trails on the road in my area and I think most have neither fog lights nor the sunroof/hyper roof rails with driving lamps. I believe that last group was a package. In fact I don't know if I've seen another X-Trail around here with the driving lights, etc. My X-Trail has heated front seats and cruise control (although it does not have the fancier climate control setup or the navigation system) but I don't know what was standard on all Canadian X-Trails and what was optional.
I think the X-Trail will be a nice little vehicle when I finally finish it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well if you go back to the early posts in the X trail section they did discuss the various trims. The nicest ones were the Japanese market versions, and there was even a 260 HP turbo charged version. In some markets you could even get headlight washers.
In Canada there was basically XE SE and LE versions. XE's are the base model with the least features. They have a grill that match their body colour instead of the chrome one found on SE and LE. In 2006 they put out a special Bonavista Edition which sloted between the SE and LE. Basically all the features of the LE except for the leather seats and the rear aileron. Its what I have. Its a really nice package of features.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

@ DFSpencer

Have you find a way to bypass the drl module?
I don't have the knowledge to read an electric diagram, but i can follow instructions on how to dismantle connectors and splice wires.

I tried one from the scrap yard but it was faulty. I had to go back for a refund (no more carcasses available) and have to go farther to find another one. 

To me it doesn't look that hard to bypass it, only the lack of knowledge on electric diagrams makes me think this is a big deal. 



Envoyé de mon SM-A505W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

just my two cents on aftermarket LED bulbs : I have an 06 Xtrail, bought it used in 2015. Around early Spring of 2016 i purchased off Amazon a pair of decent quality led head light bulbs with the canbus...direct plug and play. I forgot the brand naMe, but they have worked great and trouble free since i installed them. Previous car i owned, i had the exact same LED bulbs with 3 years of trouble free usage. And yes, i too lost the use of my daytime running lights on my Xtrail the moment i switched over to the LED bulbs. No big deal, i turn on my headlights the second i start my engine.....been doing that with every car ive driven since i was age 17. My city gets a lot of rainy cloudy days and a reputation for horrible drivers, red light runners, etc. I have the legal wattage allowed and never once have i had an oncoming vehicle give me the finger or flash their lights at me out of anger , also i have passed by numerous police cars in traffic , night and day, and no police has ever pulled me over for having too bright / blinding lights. Only negative is in the colder winter months when i get the occasional frost on my head light covers. A halogen bulb gives off enough heat to warm up and defrost the lenses where the LED bulbs do not. No biggie, i gently use a squeegee and winter brush to get the frost off. And a few times a year, i use turtle wax to polish up my head light lenses back to crystal clear shiny condition.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I tought you had to bypass the drl module to get there. 
I m trying another pull place to see if i m lucky. 

Envoyé de mon SM-A505W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

